# Licia Ronzulli celebrerà "matrimonio" di Berlusconi.



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.

Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e "voce social" di Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
Il "matrimonio" sarà documentato da Chi.

Alcuni figli, contrari a questa celebrazione, non parteciperanno. Tra gli invitati Fedele Confalonieri, Adriano Galliani, Gianni Letta e i massimi vertici del partito. Gli alleati del partito, Salvini, Meloni e centristi, hanno rifiutato l'invito.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...


uno scambio di testamento insomma


----------



## Lo Gnu (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...


Che trash ahahah anche i figli ne prendono le distanze. 

p.s. Licia Ronzulli e Mr.Bee, brividi ragazzi, che cosa abbiamo passato...


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...


si ma se non ha valore civile (oltre che religioso vabè) che senso ha?? una trashata in piena regola insomma..


----------



## Giek (17 Marzo 2022)

Quando vedo la Ronzulli provo una rabbia che faccio fatica a reprimere. Come si sono permessi di infangare la storia del nostro magnifico Milan fino a quel punto. Li odio. Maledetti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Quando vedo la Ronzulli provo una rabbia che faccio fatica a reprimere. Come si sono permessi di infangare la storia del nostro magnifico Milan fino a quel punto. Li odio. Maledetti



Tra parentesi, la Ronzulli è personaggio ultra saccente e antipatico.
Non sa una mazza, eppure si eleva a massima esperta di sanità, economia, guerra etc...


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e "voce social" di Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...


La mediatrice. Ed in tanti se la sono bevuta davvero, la storiella…


----------



## Route66 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e "voce social" di Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...


Un'altra bella figliola nullafacente che coprendosi gli occhi e turandosi il naso all'improvviso diventa milionaria con la benedizione della madre di tutte le "belle figliole nullafacenti" diventate ricche e potenti(e anche un pò onnipotenti).
Ronzulli artefice ed esecutrice materiale della distruzione del Milan che fu su ordine del suo creatore ed attualmente vero e proprio avatar operativo del suo padrone.
Sia maledetta nei secoli.
Auguri agli sposini


----------



## Goro (17 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La mediatrice. Ed in tanti se la sono bevuta davvero, la storiella…


Dopo il closing finto, il matrimonio finto. Dei criminali con umorismo, questo è da dire.


----------



## bmb (17 Marzo 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Che trash ahahah anche i figli ne prendono le distanze.
> 
> p.s. Licia Ronzulli e Mr.Bee, brividi ragazzi, che cosa abbiamo passato...


Ma va che Mr. Bee è solo stato uno Yonghong Li che ci ha creduto di meno. A buon intenditor...


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e "voce social" di Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...



Striscione Hellas-style con le coordinate di Villa Gernetto:

45°38'52" N, 9°17'24" E

E tanti bei "confetti".


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (17 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e "voce social" di Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...


Fantastico, non vedo l'ora di vedere che forma assumera` Silvio per questo evento.
Saranno giorni intensi questi, tra lifting, iniezioni....si stara` facendo bello bello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

*Le prime foto del matrimonio fake.
Anche Salvini e Sgarbi tra gli invitati.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le prime foto del matrimonio fake.
> Anche Salvini e Sgarbi tra gli invitati.*


Cioè han fatto finta di sposarsi ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè han fatto finta di sposarsi ?



Sì, celebrazione massonica senza significato civile o religioso.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Marzo 2022)

Non so nemmeno cosa dire, e probabilmente è giusto non commentare


----------



## smallball (20 Marzo 2022)

Che trashata


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Marzo 2022)

Siccome è tutto finto, immagino che per coerenza il buon Silvio non abbia consumato con la sposa la prima notte di matrimonio


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

Auguri e figli maschi


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, celebrazione massonica senza significato civile o religioso.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

trash vero..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

*Piersilvio Berlusconi non si presenta all'evento.
Motivazione per "questioni inerenti al Covid", ma di fatto per contrarietà allo show.*


----------



## Giangy (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, sabato 19 marzo avrà luogo a Villa Gernetto il "matrimonio" di Silvio Berlusconi con Marta Fascina.
> 
> Ma sarà un rito non tradizionale, senza valore religioso o civile, con il disappunto della sposa.
> Sarà Licia Ronzulli (ex "intermediaria" di Mr Bee e "voce social" di Yonghong Li) a celebrare il rito, in cui avverrà uno scambio di doni e promesse tra i due. La Fascina ha già fatto realizzare un calco delle loro mani intrecciate.
> ...


Questo è un cyborg, pazzia pura sposarsi ancora all'età di 86 anni. Ma questo posso assicurare, come già detto, che è stato fatto anche da altra gente (anche non famosa), a quell'età, ma è pur sempre un evento molto raro in ogni caso.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Piersilvio Berlusconi non si presenta all'evento.
> Motivazione per "questioni inerenti al Covid", ma di fatto per contrarietà allo show.*


Bravo.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Piersilvio Berlusconi non si presenta all'evento.
> Motivazione per "questioni inerenti al Covid", ma di fatto per contrarietà allo show.*


gli altri figli c'erano tutti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

E se la sposa fosse fester?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Piersilvio Berlusconi non si presenta all'evento.
> Motivazione per "questioni inerenti al Covid", ma di fatto per contrarietà allo show.*


stia attento Pierino o il posto nel mausoleo glielo toglie Marta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> gli altri figli c'erano tutti?



Sì, famiglia al completo tranne Piersilvio ( "timore di assembramenti COVID", LOL).

Gigi d'Alessio al pianoforte.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, famiglia al completo tranne Piersilvio ( "timore di assembramenti COVID", LOL).
> 
> *Gigi d'Alessio al pianoforte.*


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, famiglia al completo tranne Piersilvio ( "timore di assembramenti COVID", LOL).
> 
> Gigi d'Alessio al pianoforte.


E Apicella?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gigi d'Alessio al pianoforte.


Ahhahahaha ma perché ?


----------



## Mika (20 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma va che Mr. Bee è solo stato uno Yonghong Li che ci ha creduto di meno. A buon intenditor...


Quello vero che ha offerto soldi nel 2007 subito dopo l'ultima CL era l'attuale proprietario del PSG, 1,3 Miliardi di euro rifiutati. Il FPF non esisteva, chissà dove eravamo ora. Ma no, figurarsi se vendeva ad uno che poteva continuare a farci vincere.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ahhahahaha ma perché ?


in effetti , poteva chiamare Tony Renis


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


idolo Sgarbi (?) che ci prova con la signorina


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Piersilvio Berlusconi non si presenta all'evento.
> Motivazione per "questioni inerenti al Covid", ma di fatto per contrarietà allo show.*


Sarà anche un incapace a livello gestionale rispetto al padre (quello che era, specifichiamo), ma mi è sempre sembrato più maturo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> idolo Sgarbi (?) che ci prova con la signorina


Quella se non sbaglio è Giorgia Venturini, che è conduttrice di X Style su Canale 5 e lavora anche in radio.


----------

